# OC Strikers ECNL Tryouts



## Developmentfirst (Apr 23, 2017)

'03 Strikers ECNL Tryouts: 
Tuesday, *May 9* and Thursday, *May 11* from 5:00-6:45 pm @ Great Park (field #2)
Wednesday, *May 10* from 5:00-6:45 pm @ Lake Forest Sports Park (Turf B) 

 Contact arogers@34@cox.net if you have questions

'02 Strikers ECNL Tryouts: 
Wednesday, *May 3rd* from 6:45-8:30 pm @ Lake Forest Sports Park (Turf B). 

 Contact tpatraw@gmail.com if you have questions


----------



## Developmentfirst (Apr 23, 2017)

Correction: arogers34@cox.net


----------

